# [pfSense] Values SNMP Load and Memory



## yesido (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi everybody,

I'm trying to monitor my pfSense (2.0.1) with SNMP but I can't get the correct values of CPU load and RAM.

For load I have:

```
[CMD=#]snmpwalk -c XXXX -v 1 172.16.50.254 1.3.6.1.2.1.25.3.3.1.2[/CMD]

HOST-RESOURCES-MIB:: hrProcessorLoad.7 = INTEGER: 2
HOST-RESOURCES-MIB:: hrProcessorLoad.11 = INTEGER: 0
HOST-RESOURCES-MIB:: hrProcessorLoad.15 = INTEGER: 1
HOST-RESOURCES-MIB:: hrProcessorLoad.19 = INTEGER: 0
HOST-RESOURCES-MIB:: hrProcessorLoad.23 = INTEGER: 0
HOST-RESOURCES-MIB:: hrProcessorLoad.27 = INTEGER: 0
HOST-RESOURCES-MIB:: hrProcessorLoad.31 = INTEGER: 0
HOST-RESOURCES-MIB:: hrProcessorLoad.35 = INTEGER: 0
```

FOR RAM:

```
[CMD=#]snmpwalk -c XXX -v 1 172.16.50.254 1.3.6.1.2.1.25.2.3.1.5.1[/CMD]
HOST-RESOURCES-MIB:: hrStorageSize.1 = INTEGER: 226431

[CMD=#]snmpwalk -c XXX -v 1 172.16.50.254 1.3.6.1.2.1.25.2.3.1.6.1[/CMD]
HOST-RESOURCES-MIB:: hrStorageUsed.1 = INTEGER: 209035

[CMD=#]snmpwalk -c C2SRO -v 1 172.16.50.254 1.3.6.1.2.1.25.2.3.1.4.1[/CMD]
HOST-RESOURCES-MIB:: hrStorageAllocationUnits.1 = INTEGER: 4096 Bytes

[CMD=#]snmpwalk -c XXX -v 1 172.16.50.254 1.3.6.1.2.1.25.2.2.0[/CMD]
HOST-RESOURCES-MIB:: hrMemorySize.0 = INTEGER: 8358892 KBytes
```

For the load, what am I supposed to do with INTEGERS? And with all those values? 

For the memory, only hrMemorySize seems correct (8358892 = 8 GB RAM) but when I multiply hrStorageSize/hrStorageUsed by hrStorageAllocationUnits it's not correct at all.

Values:

hrStorageUsed * 4096 = 856207360B = 816,5 MB 
hrStorageSize * 4096 = 927461376B = 884,5 MB (correspond to the total amount of RAM right?)
`sysctl hw.pagesize` = 4096
`sysctl vm.stats.vm.v_page_count` *4096 = 8275537920B = 7892,2 MB = 7,7 GB (why is it different from "real" and hrMemorySize?)
`sysctl vm.stats.vm.v_free_count` *4096 = 7038038016B = 6712 MB = 6,6 GB
vm.stats.vm.v_page_count - vm.stats.vm.v_free_count = 1237499904B = 1.2 GB (different hrStorageUsed)
Why different values ? Where does SNMP get its values for its RAM calculation?

Thanks a lot!


----------

